# *****((((BEST OF 08'))))*****



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies here is a good one what do you think is the best of 08' i would have to say the 12" trike is one of them :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 22 2008, 08:57 PM~10715808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

RIPSTA gots my vote.
along with
Pinnacle !!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 04:36 AM~10715640
> *ok homies here is a good one what do you think is the best of 08' i would have to say the 12" trike is one of them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very awesome trike I agree this is the best 12" bike ever built even though its a trike. I just got off the phone with him and he said he'll be at the San Diego show with it too :thumbsup: He said Manny's Bike shop did the paint. :cheesy: Everything was done at Manny's pretty much.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2008, 08:01 PM~10715844
> *RIPSTA gots my vote.
> along with
> Pinnacle !!!
> *


yes he has a bad ass bike :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

My son's first LRM Carshow. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 23 2008, 05:14 AM~10715945
> *My son's first LRM Carshow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah :thumbsup: Bumpin up categories too. 1st place 16" Original in PHX and 1st place 16" Street in Tucson.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 22 2008, 07:57 PM~10715808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you sold that :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 22 2008, 07:57 PM~10715808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u aint 08


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 07:07 PM~10715886
> *Very awesome trike I agree this is the best 12" bike ever built even though its a trike.  I just got off the phone with him and he said he'll be at the San Diego show with it too :thumbsup:  He said Manny's Bike shop did the paint.  :cheesy:  Everything was done at Manny's pretty much.
> *


The show on labor day weekend?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and this 16"


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 23 2008, 05:34 AM~10716106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These will both be different by Vegas


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 07:36 PM~10715640
> *ok homies here is a good one what do you think is the best of 08' i would have to say the 12" trike is one of them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i cant stop looking at this


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

tacos' bike is one of the top of 08'


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2008, 05:35 AM~10716111
> *The show on labor day weekend?
> *


I dunno if that's it. Its the one at Qualcomm stadium.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 08:36 PM~10716126
> *i cant stop looking at this
> *


hell yea it is nice a fuck


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 04:36 AM~10715640
> *ok homies here is a good one what do you think is the best of 08' i would have to say the 12" trike is one of them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 05:10 AM~10715912
> *yes he has a bad ass bike  :biggrin:
> *


x2 that's the sickest little trike out there :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

SA ROLLERZ 12" :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 05:44 AM~10716212
> *SA ROLLERZ 12"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Spy pic of how the sissybar will fit :scrutinize:


:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

funkyrollerz daughter bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:angry: sever


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:angry: server


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 05:46 AM~10716242
> *funkyrollerz daughter bike
> 
> 
> ...


I was just about to post that :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 07:36 PM~10716135
> *I dunno if that's it.  Its the one at Qualcomm stadium.
> *


Hmm. Im going to have to look into that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

come on i know there is more out there who else


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 08:38 PM~10716154
> *x2  that's the sickest little trike out there :thumbsup:
> *


u know how much he paid for that display



i know he aint done with that yet


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 07:36 PM~10716135
> *I dunno if that's it.  Its the one at Qualcomm stadium.
> *


 :no: it's better.it's indoors and hosted by MAJESTICS if i'm correct.i seen it in OG RIDER video.all quality rides


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 09:33 PM~10716094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


????????

WHEN DID THIS CHANGE?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

my little girl getting to feel what its like to win Best of Show and roll out with the bigs dogs...this pic is the best truck winner....Baby Lac, best bike, my lil girl and best car winner...Royal Flush...hell i aint never evev got to stand in them shoes    










right as we were about to pack it up


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

he said its for sale without turn table




> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 07:59 PM~10716397
> *u know how much he paid for that display
> i know he aint done with that yet
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 08:28 PM~10716659
> *????????
> 
> WHEN DID THIS CHANGE?
> *


It's not TonyO's frame it's for a customer in SoCal Tony was just trying to qualify it for Vegas for the customer.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 22 2008, 10:35 PM~10716741
> *It's not TonyO's frame it's for a customer in SoCal Tony was just trying to qualify it for Vegas for the customer.
> *


I-C


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2008, 07:35 PM~10716111
> *The show on labor day weekend?
> *


u mean your show


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

LOWRIDER FINEST I DONT LIKE IT WHEN YOU STEAL!!!! PEOPLES PICTURES WITHOUT THEM KNOWING!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 22 2008, 08:46 PM~10716862
> *LOWRIDER FINEST I DONT LIKE IT WHEN YOU STEAL!!!! PEOPLES PICTURES WITHOUT THEM KNOWING!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10716862
> *LOWRIDER FINEST I DONT LIKE IT WHEN YOU STEAL!!!! PEOPLES PICTURES WITHOUT THEM KNOWING!!
> *


what pic's ???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 22 2008, 08:39 PM~10716779
> *u mean your show
> *


Thats Memorial weekend. This weekend. The Majestics one on Labor day weekend is in September. I was going to try and make it to that show this year.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 22 2008, 10:46 PM~10716862
> *LOWRIDER FINEST I DONT LIKE IT WHEN YOU STEAL!!!! PEOPLES PICTURES WITHOUT THEM KNOWING!!
> *


HOW YOU STEAL PICS?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 09:58 PM~10716993
> *HOW YOU STEAL PICS?
> *


thats what i want to know i think he ment use his pic with out him knowing


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 08:59 PM~10717011
> *thats what i want to know i think he ment use his pic with out him knowing
> *


pikcha jakkaz! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10717011
> *thats what i want to know i think he ment use his pic with out him knowing
> *


LOOCK THE PHOTOBUCKET....

HAVENT ALL THESE PICS HAVE BEEN POSTED


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY took over the lowriding game :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@May 22 2008, 11:07 PM~10717092
> *ROLLERZ ONLY took over the lowriding game  :0
> *


MUCH PROPS!

THEY DOING THE DAMN THANG THIS YR!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10716862
> *LOWRIDER FINEST I DONT LIKE IT WHEN YOU STEAL!!!! PEOPLES PICTURES WITHOUT THEM KNOWING!!
> *


what pictures


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 07:31 PM~10716075
> *u aint 08
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WHAT YEAR ARE WE IN????


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 22 2008, 10:15 PM~10717202
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WHAT YEAR ARE WE IN????
> *


your 2 wheeler is 08


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 09:17 PM~10717224
> *your 2 wheeler is 08
> *


HAVE YOU SEEN IT????, DO YOU KNOW THAT FOR SURE????


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 07:35 PM~10716112
> *and this 16"
> 
> 
> ...


no competition :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 22 2008, 10:18 PM~10717248
> *HAVE YOU SEEN IT????, DO YOU KNOW THAT FOR SURE????
> *



does that mean its back


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 09:21 PM~10717279
> *does that mean its back
> *


WHERE DID IT EVER GO????


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 22 2008, 10:21 PM~10717284
> *WHERE DID IT EVER GO????
> *



when u sold the parts


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

















:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 09:22 PM~10717295
> *when u sold the parts
> *


I SOLD* SOME* PARTS.... NOT EVERYTHING


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 22 2008, 09:23 PM~10717304
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nasty bitch there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like how everyones just posting pics that were taken this year. :|


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10717357
> *I like how everyones just posting pics that were taken this year.  :|
> *


thats why i said the trike wasnt 08


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 22 2008, 10:07 PM~10717085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thats the topics name whats the best in *08'* :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2008, 09:26 PM~10717357
> *I like how everyones just posting pics that were taken this year.  :|
> *


myne was actually redone, n got dat far this year. stil gota face a chaingard n 2 mor weel skirts. changd gear 2 make it easyr 2 pedal, did nue tyres, n lasnite i blew out a tube fillin it up. fukn schwinn air pumps pressur gauge was off by 15psi. wen it read 45, was actually about 60psi n blew up. was loud as fuk lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 09:37 PM~10717408
> *thats why i said the trike wasnt 08
> *


Are your pics really the best of 08 or are you just posting whatever pics you have on your computer?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 23 2008, 06:35 AM~10716741
> *It's not TonyO's frame it's for a customer in SoCal Tony was just trying to qualify it for Vegas for the customer.
> *


That was a secret :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 10:46 PM~10717529
> *That was a secret :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10717529
> *That was a secret :twak:
> *


not anymore.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2008, 10:40 PM~10717453
> *Are your pics really the best of 08 or are you just posting whatever pics you have on your computer?
> *


postin my fav from 08,i dont have pics on my pc


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 22 2008, 10:07 PM~10717085
> *LOOCK THE PHOTOBUCKET....
> 
> HAVENT ALL THESE PICS HAVE BEEN POSTED
> *



all the pics i post have already been posted


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 23 2008, 12:18 AM~10717248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up D


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10717529
> *That was a secret :twak:
> *



:banghead: :banghead: My Bad.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i wont say it's tha best but i like it but maybe cuz it's mine


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 10:56 PM~10717657
> *all the pics i post have already been posted
> *


WHO CARES ANYMORE. JUST KEEP POSTING THEM :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@May 23 2008, 01:02 PM~10718563
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  My Bad.
> *


PM Sent :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 23 2008, 10:44 AM~10719924
> *WHO CARES ANYMORE. JUST KEEP POSTING THEM :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10717529
> *That was a secret :twak:
> *



lol not your bike :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this topic is rollerfied :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx darren for the comment 

and yes this topic is rollerz owned lol big props to all the other builders out there doing it up for the 08 vegas should be very good for rollerz this year i got 3 or 4 new members joining the rollerz family repin the central cali area. and they hungry for vegas as well.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7UP_BIKE+May 23 2008, 09:01 PM~10720529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats cuz its what it is


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm thinking the 12" category is gonna be huge this year. Someone needs to write to Mike Karsting and suggest he create at least 3 categories for 12" for Vegas this year. 

Karsting is LRM's tour director.


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 23 2008, 11:53 AM~10720922
> *this topic is rollerfied :uh:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

20" Mild from Sophisticated Few


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

20" Mild from Society CC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

12" build up for Next Year BC :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

topic aint artisticfied thats for sure


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

See not every great bike out there is from Rollerz but this one is

20" Radical Cadillac Jay from Rollerz


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 23 2008, 10:45 PM~10721251
> *topic aint artisticfied thats for sure
> *


:nosad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

20" Semi Trike from PHX


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

MOS is back again this year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

AZ Riderz 

platinum dipin :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hulk Bike Rollerz 20" Full custom











Pirate bike Rollerz 16" Semi Custom










Lunch Money 20" Full Custom trike and current Trike of the Year Rollerz











Twisted Image 20" Semi custom Rollerz


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mortal Kombat 12" Bike - No Affiliation


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Tombstone pedal - Rollerz











:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Professor X 20" Radical trike - Rollerz


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Society CC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The Doors Nemesis BC 16" Semi custom










Star Wars Cruizer 16" Semi Custom Society CC


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 23 2008, 01:14 PM~10721056
> *thanx darren for the comment
> 
> and yes this topic is rollerz owned lol big props to all the other builders out there doing it up for the 08 vegas should be very good for rollerz this year i got 3 or 4 new members joining the rollerz family repin the central cali area. and they hungry for vegas as well.
> *


hey you built a nice bike and yes ROLLERZ ONLY has took over the bike sence this year so it is time for everyone else step up there game :biggrin: give RO a run for there money in 09' got to love the NEXT YEAR CLUB lmfao


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm notice how manny bikes came out this year!!! :0 

the bike game is back  

i like most of the bikes in this topic  

personaly until now the best picture of my trike for 2008 is this one



i like it cuz its just simple, no display, no show shit, just in the garage where it spends most of its time!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY LOWLOW


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2008, 12:42 PM~10721223
> *20" Mild from Sophisticated Few
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2008, 12:42 PM~10721229
> *20" Mild from Society CC
> 
> 
> ...


is it still a mild with no seat post?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@May 24 2008, 05:09 AM~10726545
> *is it still a mild with no seat post?
> *



I THINK SO....THINK THE RULES STATES REMOVING THE SEAT POLE IS A MINOR, BUT REPLACING IT IS A MAJOR......


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@May 22 2008, 09:07 PM~10717092
> *ROLLERZ ONLY took over the lowriding game  :0
> *


  :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

whats up to all the rollers only bike club, you guys have some bad ass bikes hope to see you guys at the next show. 

well here is my daughters bike 16'' mild i think is pretty cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 23 2008, 02:45 PM~10721251
> *topic aint artisticfied thats for sure
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2008, 02:45 PM~10721254
> *See not every great bike out there is from Rollerz but this one is
> 
> *


who said they were?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:44 PM~10729902
> *who said they were?
> *


i didnt :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

((((BEST OF 08'))))*****, post pics of what you think is the best

A couple of people dont grasp the concept of the best of 08. Yall just posting bullshit and your clubs bikes. *post them heavy hitters.

*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:47 PM~10729912
> *((((BEST OF 08'))))*****, post pics of what you think is the best
> 
> A couple of people dont grasp the concept of the best of 08. Yall just posting bullshit and your clubs bikes. post them heavy hitters.
> ...


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 23 2008, 05:14 PM~10722153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have complemented you many times. one of my favorite trikes of all time.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 03:52 AM~10729937
> *I have complemented you many times. one of my favorite trikes of all time.
> *


thanks bro  still need to mount the new parts and to goldplate some stuff though :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:47 PM~10729912
> * post them heavy hitters.
> 
> 
> *


define hevy hitters. as in audio? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 24 2008, 09:04 PM~10730010
> *define hevy hitters. as in audio? :dunno:
> *


as an pinnacle paintless .
as an ripsta...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 22 2008, 08:34 PM~10716106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that blue bike the paint just flows so good it is clean~~!!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx for the comp on my bike to me its just another bike waite till u see the murals and the rest in vegas


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like it I cant wait to see the murals


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+May 25 2008, 06:06 AM~10730446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 08:20 PM~10730105
> *as an pinnacle paintless .
> as an ripsta...
> *


thanks bro Tampa wasnt Nothing the bike was ready it will look diffrent the next time you see it....

Florida boys will be showing strong in vegas Nbk,pinnacle,cash money , n maybe someone else will be there


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 24 2008, 08:06 PM~10730446
> *thanx for the comp on my bike to me its just another bike waite till u see the murals  and the rest in vegas
> *


any engraving i know you have a lot connects :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 23 2008, 03:45 PM~10721254
> *See not every great bike out there is from Rollerz but this one is
> 
> 20" Radical Cadillac Jay from Rollerz
> ...


this has my vote for best frame work.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 28 2008, 09:24 PM~10759231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THE ENGRAVING ON THIS


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

are these dannys old parts?



> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 28 2008, 09:24 PM~10759231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:47 PM~10729912
> *((((BEST OF 08'))))*****, post pics of what you think is the best
> 
> A couple of people dont grasp the concept of the best of 08. Yall just posting bullshit and your clubs bikes. post them heavy hitters.
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 28 2008, 10:29 PM~10759788
> *are these dannys old parts?
> *


I POSTED THAT PIC


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@May 26 2008, 12:25 AM~10736684
> *this has my vote for best frame work.
> *


Better than this one??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

these 2 bikes have my vote :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 07:18 PM~11460161
> *these 2 bikes have my vote  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


1st and 2nd place bike of the year right there :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 10:24 AM~11460199
> *1st and 2nd place bike of the year right there :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea see them custom rims and murals :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 28 2008, 07:28 PM~11460231
> *hell yea see them custom rims and murals  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, the tall sissybars are what get my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

gotta love the horn!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@May 29 2008, 10:43 AM~10761493
> *Better than this one??
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 10:30 AM~11460250
> *Hell yeah, the tall sissybars are what get my vote  :thumbsup:
> *


hell thats so you can lay back and cruise and it helps to hop and do wheelies :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 29 2008, 07:30 AM~10760954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A TRANSVESTITE FRAME :0


----------

